# Hackberry Rod & Gun - Limits



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

ITâ€™S HAPPENING ON BIG LAKE - REDFISH, TROUT AND FLOUNDER BITING GOOD

October continues to be October with good catches of tackle busting redfish and catches of trout on the smaller side. Most of our anglers that want to target flounder are not disappointed. If you catch the tide right and you have some live shrimp limits of flounder are coming from along the ship channel around the pilot station. Berkley gulp along with chartreuse Hackberry Hustlers bounced on the bottom have also proven to be good flat fish offerings. Both sides of the weirs on the south end of the lake are where the redfish continue to hang out waiting for someone to offer a live shrimp. Take plenty of tackle because fishing on the bottom can be very unforgiving. There is still a little fresh water hanging around the ICW. Captain Travis and his crew returned Thursday afternoon with a mixed box of redfish, trout, a couple of channel cat and three limits of green trout (Bass). What a day ??? CLICK HERE TI SEE THEM ALL http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

